

Pac-Man Creator Reflects on 30 Years of Dot-Eating - grellas
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2010/05/pac-man-30-years/

======
Luyt
_Wired.com: Why did you stop making videogames after that?_

 _Iwatani: After that, I became a producer. Namco was a small company, and
because the organization expanded, I was promoted to section chief. Someone
had to coordinate the younger developers that we’d hired._

Maybe this has to do with Japanese business culture too? If your supervisor
asks you to do something (like, become one of the managers) it would be rude
to not comply. "No thanks boss, I'd rather stay coding games" as an answer
would be acceptable in western cultures, but maybe a bit problematic in Asia.

Probably he also got a salary raise and higher social standing as a manager;
from how he talks about it I get the sense that he wasn't opposed to that.

------
wyclif
_When you think about things women like, you think about fashion, or fortune-
telling, or food or dating boyfriends. So I decided to theme the game around
“eating” — after eating dinner, women like to have dessert._

Fascinating. I had no idea that was the inspiration. When I first read this
comment of his, it sounded so sexist to my Western ears. However, coming from
a Japanese maybe it was far more matter-of-fact. My second thought was, "think
of the trouble you could get into in the politically-correct UK, America,
Canada, or Australia if a man said this in mixed company." Thoughts?

